
Show HN: Arbbot – Open Source Bitcoin/Altcoin Arbitrage Trading Bot - opencryptotrade
https://github.com/opencryptotrader/arbbot
======
anonfunction
Is there an easy way to see how much profit this bot actually makes?

~~~
opencryptotrade
For me personally, the bot has been generating 1-3% daily profits for the past
few months. I guess the best metric would be monitoring the take-profit
address.

~~~
jameswatling
Is there anyway you can put this back up? Apparently github has taken it down

